# + + + شرح عقيدة الثالوث القدوس + + +



## mekhael malak (18 مايو 2008)

*شرح عقيدة الثالوث القدوس*​*مقدمة​

إن المسيحية ليست صعبة ومن الممكن أن يفهمها الأطفال الصغار، وقد قال السيد المسيح "أحمدك أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء وأعلنتها للأطفال" (مت11: 25)، وقال أيضاً "ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له" (مت11: 27). وقال أيضاً "أما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الآب باسمى فهو يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يو14: 26).

إن الروح القدس هو الذى يعرفنا كل شئ عن الآب.. عن الابن.. عن الخلاص.. عن الفداء


شرح بعض المصطلحات اللاهوتية

1 - أقنوم

هى كلمة سريانية الأصل أطلقها السريان على كل عن كل ما يتميز عن سواه بدون استقلال أو كائن حقيقى له شخصيته الخاصة به, وله إرادة ولكنة واحد فى الجوهر و الطبيعة مع الأقنومين الآخرين بغير انفصال0 
وكلمة أقنوم هى ترجمة لكلمة هيبوستاسيس اليونانية

2- هيبوستاسيس= Personal being = كينونة شخصية ( أقنوم )

كلمة هيبوستاسيس مكونة من مقطعين (هيبو) وتعنى تحت و (ستاسيس) وتعنى قائم أو وقف وبهذا فان كلمة (هيبوستاسيس) تعنى تحت القائم أو تحت الكيان أو ما يقوم علية الأساس 
وقد ورد فى القاموس اليونانى الإنجليزى the act of placing or laying under a basis
ولاهوتيا معناها ما يقوم علية الجوهر أو ما يقوم فيه الجوهر أو الطبيعة

تعبير ( هيبوستاسيس ) أستخدم فى ترجمة الكتاب المقدس البيروتية بمعنى جوهر . وذالك فى رسالة العبرانيين (1 : 3) ( الذي و هو بهاء مجده و رسم جوهره ) كلمة ( جوهر ) فى الطبعة البيروتية هى ترجمة لكلمة, هيبوستاسيس وصحة ذالك أن هذه الكلمة قد وردت فى هذه الآية بمعنى أقنوم وليس بمعنى جوهر 

تعقيب على كلمة هيبوستاسيس

الأقنوم هو الشخص مع الجوهر أو الطبيعة التى يحملها . والاقنوم يعنى التمايز فهو يعنى الكينونة المتمايزة .

" الإنسان " كمثال : 

+ " الإنسان " روح ( نفس عاقلة ) وجسد .
+ " الشخص " "بروسوبون " مرتبط بالروح وليس الجسد لأن الجسد يموت ويبقى الشخص كائناً يتعامل ويفرح ويحزن بروحه . وحنا يظهر الفرق بين " الشخص " و" الأقنوم " 
+ " الاقنوم البشرى " هو شخصه وطبيعطه التى هى طبيعة واحدة من طبيعتين فى اتحاد طبيعى وأقنومى بين طبيعتين متمايزتين هما النفس العاقلة والجسد . الاتحاد الطبيعى بين طبيعتين يكون اتحاد أقنومى إذا كانت الطبيعتين لشخص عاقل ولكن إذا كانت الطبيعتان ليستا لشخص عاقل فهو اتحاد طبيعى وليس أقنومى مثل اتحاد النار بالحديد 

+ الأقنوم البشرى ليس هو الشخص فقط وليس هو الطبيعة فقط . ولكنه هو الشخص مع طبيعته الكاملة التى يملكها . 

+ الشخص يمكنه أن يحمل طبيعة واحدة أو أكثر من طبيعة ولكن فى حالة اتحاد طبيعى . مثل كلمة الله المتجسد كان يملك الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة مع الآب والروح القدس أى له ذات الجوهر الواحد مع الآب ولكنه حينما تجسد صار يملك بالاضفة الى طبيعته الأصلية الطبيعة البشرية التى أخذها من العذراء مريم بالروح القدس . وبهذا صار الاتحاد الأقنوم أو الطبيعى صار أقنوم الكلمة مركبا حسبما علم القديس كيرلس الكبير .
+ له شخص واحد بسيط .
+ ولكن له أقنوم مركب . 


3- بروسوبون = الشخص

الشخص يعنى من له ضمير الملكية . ويحمل الطبيعة ويتعامل مع الآخر ويتبادل العلاقات . وهو صاحب القرار ( الشخص هو مالك الطبيعة )
والشخص يمكنه أن يحمل طبيعة واحدة ( طبيعة بسيطة ) ويمكنه أن يحمل اكثر من طبيعة ( طبيعة مركبة )على ان تكون هذه الطبائع فى حالة اتحاد طبيعى أقنومى . والشخص دائماً بسيط ولا يتركب من شخصين أو أكثر على الإطلاق 

4- فيزيس = الطبيعة

مجموع الصفات التى تميز الكائن وتظل الطبيعة مجرد معنىً مجرداً حتى توجد بالفعل فى شخص يحملها ( وهذا بالنسبة للكائنات العاقلة ) فالشخص هو مالك الطبيعة 

5- أوسيا =essence = الجوهر 

كل شىء له وجود , منفصل عن غيره وله صفات خاصة به , يسمى جوهراً أو يعنى ماهو عام ، كائن ، حقيقى 

6- اللاهوت

كلمة لاهوت مشتقه من كلمة اله أو ألوهيم بالعبرى فهى تعنى ما يخص الله أو الطبيعة الإلهية ويمكن أن تعنى دراسة علم ألاهوت0
وهناك من يرجعها إلى العربية لأن ( الإل ) هو الله وأيضاً كلمة ( لاه ) تعنى أصل اسم الله أما وزنه فهو فعلوت مثل :
( رهبوت – رحموت – جبروت , وهى صيغة مبالغة )

( أنظر قاموس مختار الصحاح ) (مذكرات فى علم اللاهوت العقيدى للقمص تادرس شحاتة )
وهى ترجمة للكلمة اليونانية ثيو وبالإنجليزية Divine Nature 

​​*​​
*شرح عقيدة الثالوث*​*
س : من هم الأقانيم الثلاثة ؟


الأقانيم الثلاثة هم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد

1 - الآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر , وهو الأصل من حيث الأقنوم .
2-الابن هو الله من حيث الجوهر , وهو المولود من حيث الأقنوم . 
3-الروح القدس هو الله من حيث الجوهر , وهو المنبثق من حيث الجوهر 

س : كيف أن الآب والابن والروح القدس واحد؟

مثال : 

النار يوجد بها لهب؛ واللهب يخرج منه نور وحرارة. فاللهب يسمى نار، والنور يسمى نار، والحرارة تسمى نار، والدليل على ذلك من الممكن أن نقول إننا نوقد النار، أو إننا نوقد اللهب، أحياناً نقول نحن نستنير بالنار أو نحن نستدفئ على الحرارة أو نحن نستدفئ على النار. فاللهب والنور والحرارة الخارجة منه شئ واحد أى نار واحدة وليسوا ثلاثة نيران. ولكن اللهب غير النور غير الحرارة. ومع أن اللهب غير النور غير الحرارة ولكن اللهب إن لم يلد نوراً ويشع حرارة لا يكون ناراً على الإطلاق. فاللهب بنوره وحرارته يكون ناراً حقيقية.

هكذا إذا تأملنا فى الثالوث القدوس نفهم أن الآب هو الله، والابن هو الله، والروح القدس هـو الله. مثل اللهب نـار، والنور نـار، والحرارة نار، فالآب هو الله الآب، والابن هو الله الابن، والروح القدس هو الله الروح القدس، ويمكن أن يُقال الله فقط بدون الآب. كما نقول أن اللهب هو نار فالتسمية ليست مشكلة ولكن إذا لم يوجد الابن لا يوجد الله. لأنه لا يوجد آب بغير ابن ولا توجد نار بغير حرارة؛ حتى لو كان هناك لهب. لأن اللهب بدون حرارة ليس له قيمة، وكذلك أيضاً العقل بدون فكر ليس له قيمة، فالمولد يلد كهرباء، والنور يلد شعاع، والعقل يلد فكر، والزهور تلد رائحة، والمغناطيس يلد مجال مغناطيسى، والنبات يلد براعم، ولا يوجد شئ فى الوجود كله لا يلد غير الحجر والجماد الأصم. فالله أعلن لنا أنه كإله واحد هو آب وابن وروح قدس.



كيف أن الجوهر الإلهى واحد ومع هذا فإن هناك ثلاثة أقانيم متمايزة ومتساوية ؟

مثال توضيحى :

لشرح فكرة الجوهر الواحد لثلاثة أقانيم متمايزة ومتساوية فى الجوهر نأخذ مثالا : 
مثلث من الذهب الخالص , له ثلاثة زوايا متساوية أ,ب,ج 
الرأس ( أ ) هو ذهب من حيث الجوهر . 
الرأس ( ب) هو ذهب من حيث الجوهر.
الرأس ( ج) هو ذهب من حيث الجوهر. 

​​*​​*

*
*

فالرؤوس الثلاثة لهم جوهر واحد . كل راس من المثلث له نفس الجوهر
وذهب واحد ,هو جوهر المثلث ولكن ( أ ) ليس هو نفسه ( ب ) , ( ب) ليس هو نفسه ( ج ) , ( ج) ليس هو نفسه ( أ ) 0
هل فى هذا التشبيه نستطيع أن نقول أن ( أ ) هو( ب ) ؟ بالطبع لا لأن ( أ ) إذا انطبق على( ب ) يصير المثلث خط مستقيم .

*
*أ و ب ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ج *
*
توضيح 

إذا اشتريت قطعة ارض طوله10000متر ولكن ليس لها عرض فأنت لم تشترى أرض على الإطلاق . لكنك تعتبر نفسك اشتريت مساحة ارض فقط إذا كان لها طول وعرض . فالخط إذا كان عرضة صفر حتى وإن كان طوله ما لا نهاية فهو يؤول إلى صفر 
وإذا انطبقت أ,ب,ج سيتحول المثلث إلى نقطة مساحتها صفر وبهذا يؤول الذهب إلى صفر , اى ينعدم الجوهر وينعدم التمايز .


هكذا إذا طبقنا نفس الأمر على الثالوث .

+ الآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر , وهو الأصل من حيث الأقنوم . 
+ الابن هو الله من حيث الجوهر , وهو المولود من حيث الأقنوم .
+ الروح القدس هو الله من حيث الجوهر , وهو المنبثق من حيث الأقنوم . 
*

*

**
*
*الثلاثة أقانيم لهم جوهر واحد , وكل أقنوم من الثلاثة أقانيم له نفس الجوهر .*
*
+ الآب ليس هو الابن من حيث الأقنوم .
+ الآب ليس هو الروح القدس من حيث الأقنوم .
+ الابن ليس هو الروح القدس من حيث الأقنوم .
والثلاثة يتساوون فى الجوهر ، والجوهر نفسه الالهى هو الله وى الآب والابن والروح القدس
ولكن الاب ليس هو نفسه الابن وليس هو نفسه الروح القدس ، 
وكذلك الابن ليس هو نفسه الروح القدس وليس هو نفسه الآب
وكذلك الروح القدس وليس هو نفسه الآب وليس هو نفسه الابن

الله له جوهر واحد فى ثلاثة أقانيم متساوية فى الجوهر .

الأقانيم الإلهية تشترك معا فى جميع خواص الجوهر الإلهى الواحد وتتمايز فيما بينها بالخواص الأقنومية فقط . 
الآب : هو الأصل أو الينبوع فى الثالوث وهو أصل الجوهر وأصل الكينونة بالنسبة للأقنومين الآخرين .
الابن : هو مولود من الآب ولكنه ليس مجرد صفة , بل أقنوم له كينونة حقيقية وغير منفصل عن الآب لأنه كلمة الله 
الروح القدس : ينبثق من الآب ولكنة ليس مجرد صفة , بل أقنوم له كينونة حقيقية وغير منفصل عن الآب لأنه روح الله .

ومن الخطورة أن نعتبر أن الأقانيم هى مجرد صفات لله وكأن الجوهر يخص الآب وحدة, وبهذا ننفى الجوهر عن الآب والروح القدس , أو ننفى كينونتهما , ويتحولان إلى صفات لأقنوم ألهى وحيد هو أقنوم الآب وهذه هى هرطقة سابيليوس.
+ وفيما يلى بيان بالخواص الأقنومية للأقانيم الثلاثة وبأمثلة من الخواص الجوهرية التى لا يختلف أى أقنوم فيها عن الآخر , ولكنها كألقاب تتناسب مع كل أقنوم بحسب خاصيته :

**

*
*

قال القديس أثناسيوس 

( يجب علينا ألا نتصور وجود ثلاثة جواهر منفصلة عن بعضها البعض فى الله – كما ينتج عن الطبيعة البشرية بالنسبة للبشر – لئلا نصير كالوثنيين الذين يملكون عديدا من الآلهة . ولكن كما أن النهر الخارج منه الينبوع لا ينفصل عنه , بالرغم من ذالك فإن هناك بالفعل شيئين مرئيين واسمين . لأن الآب ليس هو الابن , كما أن الابن ليس هو الآب , فالآب هو أب الابن , والابن هو ابن الآب0 وكما أن الينبوع ليس هو النهر , والنهر ليس هو الينبوع , ولكن لكليهما نفس الماء الواحد الذى يسرى فى مجرى من الينبوع إلى النهر , وهكذا فإن لاهوت الآب ينتقل فى الابن بلا تدفق وانقسام .لأن السيد المسيح يقول " خرجت من الآب " وأتيت من عند الآب . ولكنه دائما أبدا مع الآب ، وهو فى حضن الآب . وحضن الآب لا يخل أبدا من ألوهيته ) 
+ الآب هو الينبوع الذى يتدفق ( يسرى ) منه بغير انفصال الابن الوحيد بالولادة الأزلية قبل كل الدهور, وكذالك الروح القدس
بالانبثاق الأزلى قبل كل الدهور 

- الآب هو الحكيم الذى يلد الحكمة , ويبثق روح الحكمة 
- والآب هو الحقانى الذى يلد "الحق" (يو 6:14 ) , ويبثق "روح الحق" ( يو26:15 ) 

+ الحكمة هى لقب لأقنوم الابن المولود من الآب الحكيم 
- والحق هو لقب لأقنوم الابن المولود من الآب الحقانى 
- والكلمة ( اللغوس )أى ( العقل منطوقا به ) هو لقب لأقنوم الابن المولود من الآب العاقل 
والخواص الجوهرية جميعا , ومن أمثلتها الحكمة والحق والعقل والحياة .... يشترك فيها الأقانيم الثلاثة : فالآب هو الحق من حيث الجوهر والابن هو الحق من حيث الجوهر والروح القدس هو الحق من حيث الجوهر. ام من حيث الأقنوم فالآب هو الحقانى ( اى ينبوع الحق ) , والابن هو الحق المولود منه , والروح القدس هو روح الحق المنبثق منه 

+ من يسطتيع أن يفصل الحقانى عن الحق المولود منه ؟! 
- ومن يستطيع أن يفصل الحكيم عن الحكمة ؟.... إن الحكمة تصدر عن الحكيم تلقائيا كإعلان طبيعى عن حقيقته غير المنظورة 
- واننا نعرف الحكيم بالحكمة , ونعرف العاقل بالعقل المنطوق به , ونعرف الحقانى بالحق الصادر منه ..... وهكذا
+ الابن يعلن لنا الآب غير المنظور ونرى فيه الآب, والروح القدس يلهمنا بطريقة خفية غير منظورة عن الآب والابن 

- الابن دعى ابنا لأنه " صورة الآب " ( كو 15:1 ) 
- والروح القدس دعى روحا لأنه يعمل دون أن نراه , ومن ألقابه أنه هو المعزى ( comforter ) الذى يريح قلب الإنسان , ويمنحه عطية السلام والمصلاحة مع الله 
- 
+ وقد أكد القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى

أن الابن له كل خواص الآب الجوهرية , ولا تمايز بينهما إلا بالخصية الأقنومية , وهى أن الآب ينفرد بالأبوة والابن ينفرد بالبنوة . أى أن كل صفات الآب هى للابن ما عدا أن الآب هو آب وان الابن هو ابن . فقال فى مقالته الثالثة ضد الأريوسية الفقرة رقم 4 ورقم 5 :

( ولان اللاهوت واحد فى الآب والابن , فإنه نشأ عن ذالك بالضرورة أن كل الصفات التى تقال عن الآب قيلت هى بعينها عن الابن , إلا صفة واحدة وهى أن الآب أب .. لأن الابن نفسه يقول عن ذاته ( مخاطبا الآب ) " كل ما هو لى فهو لك , وما هو لك فهو لى " ( يو 10:17 ) .. ثم لماذا تنسب صفات الآب للابن ؟ إلا لكون الابن هو نبع من الآب ) 

وقال القديس أثناسيوس أيضاً فى نفس المقالة الفقرة رقم 65 :

{إذن، فابن الله هو "الكلمة" و "الحكمة"، هو "الفهم" و"المشورة الحية" وفيه تكمن "مسرة الله الآب"؛ هو "الحق" و "النور" و "القدرة" التى للآب}.

كذلك القديس غريغوريوس النازينزى (الناطق بالإلهيات) قد أكّد أيضاً أن الآب والابن لهما نفس الصفات جميعاً ماعدا اللامولودية والمولودية وذلك لأن الصفات الإلهية هى واحدة للآب والابن ويتمايزان فقط بالأبوة والبنوة. فقال فى عظته اللاهوتية الخامسة :

{ المسيح.. أى من الأشياء العظيمة التى يمكن لله أن يعملها ولا تكون فى استطاعته، وأى من الأسماء تطلق على الله، ولا تطلق عليه، ما عدا "اللامولود والمولود"، لأنه كان من الضرورى أن الخصائص المميزة للآب والابن تظل خاصة بهما، حتى لا يكون هناك اختلاط فى الألوهة، التى تجعل كل الأشياء، وحتى غير المنتظمة، فى ترتيب ونظام حسن}.

وأيضاً شرح القديس باسيليوس الكبير معنى تمايز الأقانيم مع وحدانية الجوهر كما يلى فقال:

{فى عبادتنا لإله من إله، نحن نعترف بتمايز الأقانيم (الأشخاص)، وفى نفس الوقت نبقى على المونارشية (التوحيد). نحن لا نقطِّع اللاهوت إلى تعدد منقسم، لأن شكلاً واحداً، متحداً فى اللاهوت غير المتغير، يُرى فى الله الآب وفى الله الابن الوحيد. لأن الابن هو فى الآب، والآب فى الابن، لأنه كما الأخير هكذا هو الأول، وكما هو الأول هكذا هو الأخير، وبهذا تكون الوحدة. حتى أنه وفقاً لتمايز الأقانيم (الأشخاص)، فإن كليهما هما واحد وواحد، ووفقاً لوحدة الطبيعة فإنهما واحد. كيف إذن، إن كانا واحد وواحد لا يكون هناك إلهين؟ ذلك لأننا حينما نتكلم عن الملك وصورة الملك لا نتكلم عن ملكين. فالجلالة لم تشق إلى اثنين، ولا المجد انقسم. السيادة والسلطة فوقنا (علينا) هى واحدة، هكذا فإن التمجيد الذى ننسبه إليهما ليس متعدداً بل واحداً، لأن الكرامة المقدمة إلى الصورة تصل إلى النموذج الأصلى (الأصل)}.


{لأنهم (أى واضعى قانون الإيمان) بعدما قالوا أن الابن هو نور من نور، ومولود من نفس جوهر الآب، ولكن ليس مصنوعاً، أضافوا الهومو أوسيون homoousion (بمعنى "له نفس الجوهر"). وبذلك أظهروا أن أى نسبة من النور ينسبها إنسان إلى الآب سوف يستخدمها أيضاً للابن. لأن النور نفسه فى علاقته بالنور نفسه، وفقاً للمعنى الفعلى للنور، لن يكون فيه أى اختلاف. إذن حيث أن الآب هو نور بلا بداية والابن هو النور المولود، لكن كلٍ منهما هو نور فإنهما نور ونور، فهم محقون فى قولهم "له نفس الجوهر" ليبينوا مساواة الكرامة التى للطبيعة"}. 

أما عن كون الآب هو الينبوع الذى منه تتدفق الحكمة والحياة مثلما يتدفق الحق والقوة والقدرة، فقد شرح القديس أثناسيوس ذلك باستفاضة فى مقالته الأولى ضد الأريوسية شارحاً أن الابن هو الحياة والحكمة المتدفقة من الآب كينبوع والد للابن : 



{ إن كان يقال عن الله أنه ينبوع حكمة وحياة كما جاء فى سفر أرميا "تركونى أنا ينبوع الماء الحى" (أر2: 13) وأيضاً "أن عرش المجد ذو المكانة الرفيعة هو موضع مقدسنا أيها الرب رجاء إسرائيل كل الذين يتركونك يخزون والمتمردون عليك فى تراب الأرض يكتبون لأنهم تركوا الرب ينبوع الحياة" (أر17: 12، 13). وقد كتب فى باروخ أنكم قد هجرتم ينبوع الحكمة (باروخ3: 12) وهذا يتضمن أن الحياة والحكمة لم يكونا غريبين عن جوهر الينبوع بل هما خاصة له (خواص له)، ولم يكونا أبداً غير موجودتين، بل كانا دائماً موجودين. والآن فإن الابن هو كل هذه الأشياء وهو الذى يقول "أنا هو الحياة" (يو14: 6) وأيضاً "أنا الحكمة ساكن الفطنة" (أم8: 12) كيف إذاً لا يكون كافراً من يقول "كان وقت ما عندما لم يكن الابن فيه موجوداً لأن هذا مثل الذى يقول تماماً كان هناك وقت كان فيه الينبوع جافاً خالياً من الحياة والحكمة. ولكن مثل هذا الينبوع لا يكون ينبوعاً، لأن الذى لا يلد من ذاته (أى من نبعه الخاص) لا يكون ينبوعاً}. (المقالة الأولى ضد الأريوسية ف6 : 19)


{ فيما يخص اللاهوت وحده فإن الآب هو أب بصفة مطلقـة والابن هو ابن بصفة مطلقـة، وفى هذين وحدهما فقط يظل الآب أب دائماً والابن ابن دائماً} (المقالة الأولى ضد الأريوسيـة ف21:6). 

وينبغى أن نلاحظ أنه طبقاً لتعاليم الآباء فإن الكينونة أو الجوهر ليس قاصراً على الآب وحده (غريغوريوس النزيانزى) لأن الآب له كينونة حقيقية وهو الأصل فى الكينونة بالنسبة للابن والروح القدس، والابن له كينونة حقيقية بالولادة الأزلية، والروح القدس له كينونة حقيقية بالانبثاق الأزلى. ولكن ليس الواحد منهم منفصلاً فى كينونته أو جوهره عن الآخرين.
وكذلك العقل ليس قاصراً على الابن وحده، لأن الآب له صفة العقل والابن له صفة العقل والروح القدس له صفة العقل، لأن هذه الصفة هى من صفات الجوهر الإلهى. وكما قال القديس أثناسيوس {لماذا تكون صفات الآب هى بعينها صفات الابن؟ إلا لكون الابن هو من الآب وحاملاً لذات جوهر الآب}. ولكننا نقول أن الابن هو "الكلمة" أو "العقل المولود" أو "العقل منطوق به" أما مصدر العقل المولود فهو الآب.

وبالنسبة لخاصية الحياة فهى أيضاً ليست قاصرة على الروح القدس وحده، لأن الآب له صفة الحياة والابن له صفة الحياة والروح القدس له صفة الحياة، لأن الحياة هى من صفات الجوهر الإلهى. والسيد المسيح قال "كما أن الآب له حياة فى ذاته كذلك أعطى الابن أيضاً أن تكون له حياة فى ذاته" (يو5: 26). وقيل عن السيد المسيح باعتباره كلمة الله "فيه كانت الحياة" (يو1: 4). ولكن الروح القدس نظراً لأنه هو الذى يمنح الحياة للخليقة لذلك قيل عنه أنه هو ]الرب المحيى[ (قانون الإيمان والقداس الكيرلسى) وكذلك أنه هو ]رازق الحياة[ أو ]معطى الحياة[ (صلاة الساعة الثالثة).
من الخطورة أن ننسب الكينونة إلى الآب وحده، والعقل إلى الابن وحده، والحياة إلى الروح القدس وحده، لأننا فى هذه الحالة نقسّم الجوهر الإلهى الواحد إلى ثلاثة جواهر مختلفة. أو ربما يؤدى الأمر إلى أن ننسب الجوهر إلى الآب وحده (طالما أن له وحدَهُ الكينونة) وبهذا ننفى الجوهر عن الابن والروح القدس أو نلغى كينونتهما، ويتحولان بذلك إلى صفات لأقنوم إلهى وحيد هو أقنوم الآب (وهذه هى هرطقة سابيليوس). وقد أشار القديس غريغوريوس الناطق بالإلهيات إلى هذه المفاهيم فقال [وفكّرت كذلك فى الشمس، والشعاع، والنور. وهذا لا يخلو أيضاً من خطر: يُخشى أولاً تصوّر تركيب ما فى الطبيعة غير المركّبة-كما يكون ذلك فى الشمس وخصائصها، ويُخشى ثانياً أن يُخص الآب وحده بالجوهر فتزول أقنومية الآخريْن، ويكونان قوتين لازمتين لله لا أقنوميْن. فليس الشعاع شمساً وليس النور شمساً، بل فيض شمسى ومزيّة (خاصية أو صفة) جوهرية. وأنه ليُخشى عند التمسك بهذا التشبيه أن يُنعَت الله بالوجود وباللاوجود معاً، وهذا منتهى السخف}.
وهو هنا لا يرفض التشبيه المذكور ولكن يحذّر من الفرق بين التشبيه والأصل فى فهم عقيدة الثالوث .


انظر أيضاً 

تعليم القديس إغريغوريوس النزيانزى عن الثالوث الأقدس بقلم نيافة الانبا بيشوى 


*
*الله محبة*
*
مفتاح المسيحية أن " الله محبة " ( 1يو4 : 8, 16 )


ونحن نسأل من كان الآب يحب قبل أن يخلق العالم و الملائكة والبشر ؟ 


إذا أحب الله الآب نفسه , يكون أنانيا ego-centric , وحاشا لله أن يكون هكذا . إذا لا بد من وجود محبوب , كما قال السيد المسيح فى مناجاته للآب قبل الصليب " لأنك أحببتنى قبل إنشاء العالم " ( يو17 : 16 ). وبوجود الابن يمكن أن نصف الله بالحب أزليا وليس كأن الحب شىء حادث أو مستحدث بالنسبة لله 0 فالأبوة والحب متلازمان , طالما وجدت الأبوة فهناك المحبة بين الآب والابن .
ولكن الحب لا يصير كاملا إلا بوجود الأقنوم الثالث0 لأن الحب نحو الأنا , هو أنانية وليس حبا. والحب الذى يتجه نحو الآخر الذى ليس آخر سواه ( المنحصر فى آخر وحيد ) هو حب متخصص رافض للاحتواء exclusive love . بمعنى إنه حب ناقص . ولكن الحب المثالى هو الذى يتجه نحو الآخر والى كل من هو آخر inclusive love وهنا تبرز أهمية وجود الأقنوم الثالث من اجل كمال محبة الله .

وإذا وجدت الخليقة فى اى وقت وفى اى مكان فهى تدخل فى نطاق هذا الحب اللانهائى لأن مثلث الحب هنا هو بلا حدود ولا مقاييس . هذا الحب الكامل يتجه أيضا نحو الخليقة حيثما وحينما توجد 0 كما قال السيد المسيح للآب " ليكون فيهم الحب الذى أحببتنى به وأكون أنا فيهم " (يو 17 : 26 ) . إن الحب الكامل بين الأقانيم الثلاثة وهذا هو أعظم حب فى الوجود كله .


س - لماذا لا تكون الأقانيم أربعة أو خمسة ؟ 

وللرد نقول أن اى شىء ناقص فى الله يعتبر ضد كماله الإلهى , كما إن اى شىء يزيد بلا داعى يعتبر ضد كماله الإلهى .
إن مساحة هذا المثلث ما لا نهاية , اى أن مساحة الحب بين الأقانيم هى ما لا نهاية , ومثلث الحب هذا يتسع حتى يشمل كل الخليقة , فأى كائن يقع داخل نطاق المثلث يشمله هذا الحب فما الداعى لنقطة رابعة أو خامسة 
إذا كان المثلث نقطة أو مستقيم تكون مساحته صفر كما قلنا , حتى إذا كان طوله ما لا نهاية , لكن حين صار مثلثا صارت له مساحة . فان كانت المساحة ما لا نهاية فإنها تشمل كل الخليقة , فلا يحتاج الأمر إلى مربع أو مسدس . يكفى لكى تكون هناك مساحة أن يكون مثلث . 



اشترك الأقانيم الثلاثة فى عملية الفداء


+ الآب : بذل ابنه 
+ الابن : بذل نفسه 
+ الروح القدس : به قدم الابن نفسه كذبيحة . كقول معلمنا بولس الرسول : " الذى بروح أزلى قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب " 
(عب14:9 ) .

*
*اشترك الأقانيم الثلاثة فى عملية التجسد*
*
+ الابن هو الذى تجسد

+ والآب والروح القدس اشتركا مع الابن فى تهيئة الجسد الذى اتخذه من العذراء مريم .

فالابن المتجسد عند دخوله الى العالم يقول للآب " ذبيحة وقربانا لم ترد ولكن هيأت لى جسدا . بمحرقات و ذبائح للخطية لم تسر. ثم قلت هاأنذا اجيء في درج الكتاب مكتوب عني لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله " ( عب 10 : 5-7 ) .

وقيل عن الجسد أو الناسوت الذى تكون فى بطن العذراء واتحد به لاهوت الابن الكلمة منذ اللحظة الأولى للتجسد أن " الذى حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس " ( مت 1 : 20 ) وقال الملاك للعذراء " الروح القدس يحل عليك و قوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله " ( لو 1 : 35 ) .

لقد تجسد الابن دون أن يتجسد الآب ولا الروح القدس ولكن لم ينفصل عن الآب ولا عن الروح القدس فى تجسده .

وقد ظهر الابن للبشرية بالتجسد , وقال يوحنا الإنجيلى :

" الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر " ( يو 1 : 18 )

الآب فى الابن والابن فى الآب . فكيف يتجسد الابن دون أن يتجسد الآب ؟ 

- الفكر مثلا هو التعبير الصادق عن العقل , وهو صورة العقل الغير منظور . ولذالك فالمسيح باعتباره هو كلمة الله وصورة الله غير المنظور, وهو الذى تجسد ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوء نعمة وحقا (يو 1 : 14 ) وبهذا يكون الله كلمنا فى ابنه ( عب 1: 2 ) .
- وعلى نفس المثال فان ولادة الفكر من العقل لا تعنى انفصاله عن العقل . فالفكر يولد من العقل دون أن يخرج منه , ويخرج من العقل دون أن ينفصل عنه . الفكر ممكن يولد ولا يخرج وممكن يخرج ولا ينفصل .. فقول المسيح " خرجت من عند الآب " (يو 16 : 28 ) يقصد أن " الكلمة صار جسدا " ( يو 1 :14 ) أى أن الله ظهر فى الجسد " ( 1تى16:3 )

*
*يهوه مخلص*
*
قيل عن الرب يسوع المسيح " تدعوا اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم " (مت 1 : 21 )
ومعنى اسم يسوع = ياه سوع أى يهوه مخلص

وكتب معلمنا بولس الرسول إلى تلميذه تيطس " بحسب أمر مخلصنا الله , إلى تيطس , الابن الصريح حسب الإيمان المشترك , نعمة ورحمة وسلام من الله الآب , والرب يسوع المسيح مخلصنا ( تى 1 : 4,3 ) 
وفى كلامه يتضح أن الآب هو مخلصنا " الله مخلصنا " , وأن الابن هو مخلصنا " الرب يسوع المسيح مخلصنا
فعمل الثالوث القدوس واحد الآب يعمل بالابن فى الروح القدس . الآب مخلص والابن مخلص والروح القدس مخلص .
فأن كان لكل أقنوم دور متمايز فى العمل الواحد ولكن الأقنوم لا يعمل بدون الآخر مثلما قال السيد المسيح 
" لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذالك " ( يو19:5) وقال للآب " العمل الذى أعطيتنى لأعمل قد أكملته"(يو4:17) 
وقال " الآب الحال هى هو يعمل الأعمال "(يو10:14) و قال " أنا فى الآب والآب فى " (يو19:5) 
كل طاقة أو قدرة أو نعمة إلهية هى ثالوثية من الآب بالابن فى الروح القدس .
كان دور الابن فى الخلاص هو التجسد ولكن الآب هو الذى أرسله متجسداً وهيأ له جسداً بالروح القدس 0 وحينما قدم الابن ذبيحة نفسه على الصليب بالروح القدس تقبلها الآب للرضى والسرور 0 مثلما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول عن المسيح " الذى بروح ازلى قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب " ( عب14:9) 
فعند الصليب نرى الثلاث أقانيم معا .
فلكى يتم الفداء على الصليب كان ينبغى أن يقدم الابن ذبيحة للآب بالروح القدس وبهذا صنع الآب الفداء 
بالابن فى الروح القدس 
وفى العماد المقدس يمنح الروح القدس الولادة الجديدة للمؤمن المعمد ولكن هذه الولادة الجديدة هى عطية من الآب باستحقاق دم المسيح 0 أحد الأقانيم الثلاثة يكون دوره هو الواضح ولكنه لا يعمل منفصلاً عن الأقنومين الآخرين كقول السيد المسيح .

س - هل الاقانيم الثلاثة لهم نفس الالقاب والصفات 
نعم 
ويوضح الجدول التالى كل الصفات الالهية تطلق على الاقانيم الثلاثة :
*
*







*​


----------



## mekhael malak (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: + + + شرح عقيدة الثالوث القدوس + + +*

*الثالوث القدوس فى العهد القديم​

كانت عقيدة التثليث مخفية فى طيات أسفار العهد القديم , ولم تشأ الحكمة الإلهية الإعلان عنها , ولا سيما أن الشعب الذى كان يعرف الله حينذاك هو الشعب اليهودى فقط كقطيع صغير محاط بالشعوب الوثنية التى تؤمن بتعدد الآلهة , فلو تم الإعلان عن عقيد الثالوث فى هذه المرحلة المبكرة التى تمثل الطفولة بالنسبة للبشرية لقوى الشعور لدى اليهود بتعدد الآلهة ولا ننسى أن الشعب اليهودى كان متأثرا بعبادة الوثنين , فمثلا بعد خروجه من أرض مصر وغياب موسى عنه صنعوا عجلا من ذهب وعبدوه قائلين " هذه هى الهتك يا إسرائيل التى أخرجتك من ارض مصر " لقد كان شعب إسرائيل متأثرا بعبادة العجل أبيس , وعلى مدار تاريخ بنى إسرائيل كثيرا ما سقطوا فى عبادة الأوثان , حتى أن سليمان أحكم من على الأرض سقط فى العبادات الوثنية تحت إغراء زوجاته الوثنيات , ولذالك لم يعلن الله عن عقيد الثالوث فى العهد القديم .

ولكن عندما نضجت البشرية بالتجسد الإلهى , وعينا بأعيننا الله متجسدا ولمسناه بأيدينا , وسمعناه بآذاننا يحدثنا عن وحدنيه مع الآب , وانه سيرسل لنا الروح القدوس المنبثق من الآب . عندئذ انفتح ذهن البشرية وبدأت تقبل هذه العقيدة الإلهية , وجاءت قمة الإعلان فى معمودية الرب يسوع ,’ ومع فانه كان آيات كثيرة فى العهد القديم عندما نتأملها نقف مواجهة أمام عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد , ومن أمثلة هذه الآيات ما يلى .

1- " فى البدء خلق الله السماوات و الأرض"(تك 1 : 1 ) 

وهنا نلاحظ أن الفعل "برا " بالعبرية أي "خلق" بالعربية جاء فى صيغة المفرد إشارة الى وحدانية الله ، بينما جاء الفاعل "الوهيم " بالعبرية أي "الله "بالعربية فى صيغة الجمع إشارة للثالوث القدوس ، فالوهيم كلمة عبرية معناها الآلهة ( ال يم فى العبرية تفيد الجمع) ومفردها الوه ،وهى كلمة مشتقه من الاسم ايل ومعناها فى العربية الأول أو المبتدأ أو القويم ، وكلمة الوهيم فى اللغة العبرية تساوى فى العربية "اللهم " وهى تمثل نداء الله الواحد الجامع ،فعندما نقول نحن "اللهم ارحمنا " فأننا ندرك معناها إذ نطلب الرحمة من الثالوث القدوس الآب والابن والروح القدس ، ولكن عندما يقولها الموحدون الذين يرفضون عقيدة التثليث فأنهم يعجزون عن تفسيرها ، لأنه ليس أمامهم إلا الاعتراف بالتثليث أو السقوط فى الشرك ، وقد أدرك رسول الإسلام هذه الحقيقة ولذلك أراد إن يكتب فى الصحيفة التى حوت صلح الحديبة "بسم الله "ولكن كفار قريش ضغطوا عليه وكتبوا "بسم اللهم " . وقد وردت كلمة الوهيم فى العهد القديم 2555 مرة منها 2310 تخص الثالوث القدوس ولذلك جاءت الأفعال بصيغة المفرد ، ومنها 245 تخص آلهة الأمم أى الأصنام ولذلك جاءت الأفعال فى صيغة الجمع

( راجع كتاب إيماننا الأقدس للمتنيح الأنبا يؤانس مطران الغربية ) 


2- " وقال الله فيكن نور . ورأى الله النور انه حسن " ( تك 1 :3 ) 

وقد جاء الفعل "قال " وبالعبرية " فايومر " ، وكذلك الفعل " رأى " وبالعبرية " فايارى " فى صيغة المفرد إشارة الى وحدانية الله ،وجاء الفاعل " الله " وبالعبرية "ايلوهيم " فى صيغة الجمع إشارة للثالوث القدوس .

2- " وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا " 

( تك 1 : 26 ) والإشارة الى الثالوث القدوس هنا واضحة في القول " ، " صورتنا كشبهنا " وقد يتساءل البعض : لماذا لا يكون المقصود من الفعل " نعمل " ليس هو التثليث لكن المقصود هو تشاور الله مع ملائكته ؟ هذا التساؤل يكون صحيحا لو أن الملائكة شاركوا الله فى خلقه الإنسان ، ولكن الحقيقة ان الخالق هو الله وحده ، والإنسان خلق على صورة الله وحده " فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته . على صورة الله خلقه " ( تك 1: 27 ) 
4- " وقال الرب الإله هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا "

( تك 3 : 22 ) جاء الفعل " فى صيغة المفرد إشارة لوحدانية الله ، و " كواحد منا " إشارة واضحة الأقانيم الثلاثة . 
انظر أيضاً

5- " هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم " ( تك 11 : 7 )

فالأسلوب يدل على أن هناك شخصا يخاطب آخر ، ولا يمكن أن يكون المقصود أن الله يخاطب الملائكة ، لان نزول الله وبلبلته للألسنة هى فى الحقيقة إبداع للغات جديدة ، والملائكة لا يشاركون الله فى الإبداع . إذا لا مناص من أن احد الأقانيم يخاطب الاقنومين الآخرين .
6- " فأمطر الرب على سدوم وعمورة كبريتا ونارا من عند الرب من السماء " ( تك 19 :24 )

وهنا إشارة خفية لأقنومين من الأقانيم الثلاثة الأقنوم الأول واضح من قوله " فأمطر الرب " والأقنوم الثانى واضح من قوله " من عند الرب " .

7 - قول داود النبى " روح الله تكلم بى وكلمته على لسانى " ( 2 صم 23 : 2 )

فنجد فيها أقنوم الروح القدس " روح الله " ،وأقنوم الآب " الله " وأقنوم الابن " كلمته " . 

8- قال المرنم " بكلمة الرب صنعت السماوات وبنسمة فيه كل جنودها " ( مز 33 : 6 )

ففى هذه الآية نرى فيها أقنوم الابن " كلمة الرب " وأقنوم الآب " الرب " وأقنوم الروح القدس " بنسمة فيه " 
9- " كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور . قضيب ملكك .. مسحك الله بدهن الابتهاج " ( مز 45 "6 ، 7 ) وهنا نجد أقنوم الابن الجالس على العرش والممسوح من الآب ويلقبه بلفظ الجلالة " يا الله " وأقنوم الآب الماسح الابن " مسحك الله " وقد تمت المسحة بالروح القدس . 


10- " قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك " ( مز 110 :1 )

فداود النبى الذى يعتقد بوحدانية الله يذكر هنا أقنومى " الآب " الرب " وأقنوم الابن " لربى " .

11- " يارب .. أين اذهب من روحك و من وجهك أين اختفى " 

( مز 139 : 1،7 ) ويذكر هنا داود النبى أقنوم الآب " يارب " ، وأقنوم الروح القدس " روحك " ، وأقنوم الابن " وجهك " لان الابن هو صور الآب . 

11- " أنت الهى . روحك الصالح يهديني فى ارض مستوية " 

( مز 143 : 10 ) وهنا نرى أقنوم الآب " الهى " وأقنوم الروح القدس " روحك " . 
12- " لما ثبت السماوات كنت هناك أنا . لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر .. كنت عنده صانعا " ( ام 8: 27 -30 )

فعندما ثبت " الآب " السماوات كان هناك " الابن " حالقا لان الآب خلق كل شىء بالابن ، ووهب الحياة بروحه القدوس .

13- " من صعد الى السماوات ونزل . من جمع الريح فى حفنتيه . من صر المياه فى ثوب . من ثبت جميع أطراف المسكونة . ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت " ( ام 30 : 4 )

وهنا نجد الإشارة لوحدانية الله لأنه يذكر الأفعال بصيغة المفرد " صعد " ، و " نزل " ، و " جمع " ، و " ثبت " ثم نجد الإشارة للثالوث القدوس فيشير للآب " ما اسمه " و يشير لأقنوم الابن " وما اسم ابنه " . 

وجاء فى بعض التقاليد اليهودية أن معلمى اليهود اعتادوا أن يلقوا هذه الآية على مسامع تلاميذهم فى صورة أسئلة ليتبينوا من الإجابة عليها مبلغ اعتقادهم فى الله جل شانه ، فيقولون لهم :
من صعد الى السماوات ونزل ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق .
ثم يسألونهم : من جمع الريح فى حفنته ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق .
ثم يسألونهم : من صر المياه فى ثوب ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق .
ثم يسألونهم أيضا : من ثبت جميع أطراف الأرض ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق .
ثم يسألونهم : وما اسمه ؟ فيجيبونهم : يهوه العظيم .
ثم يسألونهم أخيرا : وما اسم ابنه ؟ فيجيبونهم فى وقار قائلين : هذا سر يفوق العقول 

14- فى رؤيا اشعياء النبى رأى " السيد جالسا على كرسى عال ومرتفع وأذياله تملا الهيكل . السيرافيم واقفون .. وهذا نادى ذاك وقال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الأرض " ( أش 6 : 1-3 )

فالإشارة للوحدانية واضحة فى أن الجالس على العرش واحد لا أكثر ، والإشارة للتثليث واضحة فى تثليث التقديس .. قدوس أيها الآب .. قدوس أيها الابن ..قدوس أيها الروح القدس . أو بتعبير آخر قدوس وجودك يا الله .. قدوس عقلك وحكمتك يا الله ..قدوس حياتك يا الله .. وفى نفس الرؤية نجد إشارة أخرى للتوحيد والتثليث " ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلا من أرسل ومن يذهب من اجلنا " (أش 6 : 8 ) فالوحدانية واضحة فى " صوت السيد " والتثليث واضح فى " من اجلنا " . 

15- " أنا هو الأول وأنا الآخر .. لم أتكلم من البدء فى الخفاء . منذ وجوده أنا هناك والآن السيد الرب أرسلنى وروحه " (اش 48 : 12 ، 16 ) 

فالمتكلم هنا أقنوم الابن ، ويظهر أقنوم الآب من قوله " منذ وجوده " أي منذ وجود الآب أي من الأزل ، والأقنوم الثالث واضح فى قوله " وروحه " . 

16- " روح السيد الرب على . لان الرب مسحني لأبشر المساكين " ( أش 61: 1 ) 

والإشارة هنا للثالوث القدوس واضحة ، فأقنوم الروح القدس " روح السيد الرب " هو الذى مسح الابن ، وأقنوم الآب هو " السيد الرب " الذى مسح الابن بروحه القدس ، وأقنوم الابن هو المسموح من الآب بالروح القدس " مسحنى " . 17 – " ها أيام تأتى يقول الرب وأقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك وينجح ويجرى حقا وعدلا .. وهذا هو اسمه الذى يدعونه به الرب برنا " ( ار 23 : 5 ) وهنا نرى أقنوم الآب يتكلم " وأقيم " وأقنوم الابن الذى أشار إليه " هذا هو اسمه .. الرب برنا " .

18 – فى رؤيا دانيال عاين الآب والابن " كنت أرى فى رؤى الليل وإذا على سحاب السماء مثل ابن الإنسان أتى وجاء الى القديم الأيام فقربوه إليه . فأعطى سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والالسنة .. سلطانة سلطان أبدى ما لن يزول وملكوته مالا ينقرض " ( دا 7 : 13 ، 14 )

فأقنوم الابن هو " مثل ابن الإنسان " فى حالة تجسده ، وهو الذى تتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والالسنة وسلطانه أبدى وملكوته أبدى ، وأشار الى أقنوم الآب ب " القديم الأيام " 
20- قال الرب لهوشع "وأما بيت يهوذا فارحمهم وأخلصهم بالرب ألههم " ( هو 1 : 7 ) 

فالمتكلم هو أقنوم الآب والمخلص هو أقنوم الابن الرب إلهنا . 


​
الثالوث فى العهد الجديد​

إن كانت عقيدة التثليث مخفية فى طيات العهد القديم ، فما هو الحال فى العهد الجديد :
فى العهد الجديد وبعد تجسد الابن الوحيد الجنس ، وقد انسكب محبة الله على البشرية ، فتمتعت بإعلان الثالوث القدوس على ضفاف الأردن ، فالابن قائما فى مياه الأردن " فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء " ( مت 3 : 16 ) والسماء قد انشقت وسمع الجميع صوت الآب " هوذا أبنى الحبيب الذى به سررت " ( مت 3 :17 ) والروح القدس ظهر فى شكل حمامة " وإذا السماوات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة واتيا عليه " ( مت 3 : 16 ) وهنا النص واضح أن روح الله قد ظهر على شكل حمامة . 
وما أكثر الآيات التى نرى فيها الثالوث القدوس ، ودعنا يا صديقى نذكر منها الأتى : 

1- فى البشارة والميلاد كان لكل أقنوم عمله فالآب أرسل ابنه " ولما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة " ( غل 4 : 4 ) وأرسل الآب رئيس الملائكة الجليل جبرائيل يبشر العذراء " أرسل جبرائيل من الله ( الآب ) .. الى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل " ( لو 1 : 26 ،27 ) وحل الروح القدس على العذراء مريم " فأجاب الملاك وقال لها الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك " ( لو 1: 35 ) وأقنوم الابن هو ابن العلى المولود من العذراء مريم " فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله " ( لو 1 : 35 ) . 

2- ذكر متى الإنجيلى نبوة أشعياء على الابن الوحيد " هوذا فتاي الذى اخترته . حبيبي الذى سرت به نفسي . أضع روحي عليه فيخبر الأمم بالحق ( مت 12 : 18 ) ، ( اش 42 : 1 ) فأقنوم الآب هو المتكلم ، وأقنوم الابن هو " فتاي ، حبيبي " وأقنوم الروح القدس هو " روحي " . 

3 – في حديث الابن مع السامرية قال لها " ولكن تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق " ( يو 4 : 23 ) فأقنوم الابن هو الذى يتحدث وقد أشارة لنفسه أيضا فى قوله " الحق " وهو يتحدث عن أقنوم الآب " يسجدون للآب " وقد أوضح أن الذى يشجعنا على العبادة هو الروح القدس " بالروح " . 

4- فى حديث الابن عن الروح القدس قال " وإما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الآب باسمى فهو يعلمكم كل شىء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم " ( يو 13 : 26 ) وفى هذا الحديث نجد الأقانيم الثلاثة فى منتهى الوضوح ، فأقنوم الروح القدس هو "المعزى الروح القدس " ، وأقنوم " الآب " الذى سيرسل الروح القدس ، وأقنوم الابن هو المتكلم. 

5- أيضا فى حديث الابن عن الروح القدس قال " ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا أليكم من الآب روح الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي " ( يوم 15 : 26 ) فأقنوم الروح القدس هو " المعزى . روح الحق " وأقنوم الآب هو الباثق للروح القدس ، وأقنوم الابن هو المتكلم الذى سيرسل الروح القدس . 

6- بعد القيامة أوصى الرب يسوع التلاميذ قائلا " فأذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس " ( مت 28 : 19 ) فالمعمودية تتم باسم الثالوث القدوس الآب والابن والروح القدس ، وأشار للوحدانية فى قوله " باسم " وليس بأسماء ، والآمر الملاحظ أن التلاميذ عندما سمعوا هذا لم يستعجبوا ولم يستغربوا الآمر ، لأنهم كانوا قد أدركوا هذه الحقيقة تماما خلال مدة تلمذتهم له على مدار ثلاث سنوات .

7- قال بطرس الرسول لرؤساء الكهنة وقادة اليهود " ونحن شهود له بهذه الأمور والروح القدس أيضا الذى أعطاه الله للذين يطيعونه " ( أع 5 : 32 ) فبطرس الرسول مع الرسل يشهدون لأقنوم الابن " نحن شهود له " وأقنوم الآب هو " الله " الذى يعطى " الروح القدس " الأقنوم الثالث للذين يطيعونه . 

8- كثيرا ما تحدث الابن عن الآب مثل قوله " فالذى قدسه الآب وأرسله الى العالم أتقولون له انك تجدف لآني قلت أني ابن الله " ( يو 10 : 36 ) وقد فهم اليهود ما يقصده ، فعندما قال لهم " أبي يعمل حتى الآن اعمل . فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه . لأنه لم ينفض السبت فقط بل قال أيضا أن الله أبوه معادلا نفسه بالله " ( يو 5 : 17 ، 18 ) .

9- يقول معلمنا بولس لآهل كورنثوس أنهم كانوا يسلكون فى طريق الموت " لكن اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح ألهنا " ( 1 كو 6 : 11 ) وهنا نجد الإشارة واضحة للثالوث القدوس حيث أن الاغتسال من الخطية والتقديس يتم باسم الثالوث القدوس الابن " الرب يسوع " والروح القدس " بروح إلهنا " وبهذا يستطيع 
أن يصل الإنسان الى الآب " ألهنا " . 

10- فى الرسالة الثانية لآهل كورنثوس يهبهم بولس الرسول النعمة باسم الثالوث القدوس " نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم " (2كو 13 : 14 ) 

11- قال معلمنا بولس لآهل غلاطية " ثم بما أنكم أبناء أرسل الله روح أبنه الى قلوبكم صارخا يا أبا الآب " ( غل 4 : 6 ) وهنا أيضا الإشارة واضحة للثالوث القدوس فأقنوم الآب " الله " أرسل الروح القدس " روح أبنه " ولم يغفل أيضا الأقنوم الثانى " أبنه " . 

12- قال معلمنا بولس الرسول لآهل أقسس الأمميين الذين عاشوا فى الخطية غرباء بدون مسيح أن السيد المسيح قد جمعهم مع اليهود وتقدم بهم بواسطة الروح القدس لله الآب " لان به لنا كلينا قدوما فى روح واحد الى الآب " 
( أف 2 : 18 ) وهنا نرى أقنوم الابن " به " وأقنوم الروح القدس " روح واحد " وأقنوم الآب " الى الآب " . 

13- قال معلمنا بولس للعبرانيين " فكم بالحرى يكون دم المسيح الذى بروح ازلى قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي " ( عب 9 : 14 ) وهنا نرى أقنوم الابن " المسيح " وأقنوم الروح القدس الأزلى " بروح أزلى " وأقنوم الآب " الله الحي " . 

14- قال يوحنا الحبيب فى رسالته الأولى " انه قد أعطانا من روحه . ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلصا للعالم " ( 1 يو 4 : 13 ، 14 ) فالآب هو الذى أعطانا من روحه القدوس وهو الذى أرسل الابن ، والابن مرسل من الآب ، والروح القدس " من روحه" معطى لنا . 

15- أوصانا معلمنا يهوذا فى رسالته قائلا " وأما انتم أيها الأحباء فابنوا أنفسكم على إيمانكم الأقدس مصلين فى الروح القدس . واحفظوا أنفسكم فى محبة الله منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الأبدية " ( يه 20 : 12 ) وهنا الإشارة واضحة للثالوث القدوس ، فأشار الى أقنوم الروح القدس " مصلين فى الروح القدس " وأشار لأقنوم الآب " محبة الله " وأشار أيضا لأقنوم الابن " ربنا يسوع المسيح " . 

15- قال معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى " بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق فى تقديس الروح للطاعة ورش دم يسوع المسيح " ( 1 بط 1 : 2 ) وهنا نجد الإشارة لأقنوم الآب " وأقنوم الروح القدس " الروح " وأقنوم الابن " يسوع المسيح " . 

15- يوحنا الحبيب فى سفر الرؤيا أشار للثالوث القدوس " هنا الذين يحفظون وصايا الله وإيمان يسوع . وسمعت صوتا من السماء قائلا لي اكتب طوبى للأموات الذين يموتون فى الرب منذ ألان . نعم يقول الروح لكى يستريحوا من أتعابهم وأعمالهم تتبعهم " ( رؤ 14 : 12 ، 13 ) فالإشارة إلى أقنوم الآب " الله "والابن" يسوع " والإشارة إلى أقنوم الروح القدس " الروح " . 


18 - قال يوحنا الإنجيلى " فان الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة ( الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد . والذين يشهدون فى الأرض هم ثلاثة ) الروح والماء والدم والثلاثة هم فى الواحد " (1 يو 5 : 7 ، 8 ) . 

وقد ورد أسماء الأقانيم الثلاثة فى الترجمة البيروتية بين قوسين علامة على أنها لم توجد فى بعض النسخ الأصلية ، وتساءل البعض هل هذا يلغى عقيدة التثليث ؟ وأجاب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث على هذا التساؤل قائلا " إن كانت هذه الآية لم توجد فى بعض النسخ ، فلعل هذا يرجع الى خطا من الناسخ ، بسبب وجود آيتين متتاليتين ( يو 5: 7 ، 8 ) متشابهتين تقريبا فى البداية والنهاية هكذا : الذين يشهدون فى السماء .. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد . والذين يشهدون على الأرض .. والثلاثة هم فى الواحد . ومع ذلك فان هذه الآية موجودة فى كل النسخ الأخرى ، وفى النسخ الأثرية . هذه نقطة ، والنقطة الأخرى هى أن العقيدة المسيحية لا تعتمد على آية واحدة . إذ توجد عقيدة التثليث فى كل العهد الجديد ، ومن الآيات الواضحة قول السيد الرب لتلاميذه عن عملهم فى التبشير " وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس " ( مت 28 : 19 ) ثم اخذ قداسته يسوق الدليل تلو الآخر ( راجع سنوات مع أسئلة الناس – أسئلة لاهوتية عقائدية ( أ ) ص 22 ، 23 ) . 

ويضيف نيافة الأنبا بيشوى فى احد مؤتمرات العقيدة وهو يرد على احد الكتاب قائلا


الدفاع عن الآية "وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 7:5).

نسأل السيد محمد على سلامة؛ هل يستطيع أن يقوم بإصدار كتاب آخر يقول فيه إن كل ما ورد فى العهد الجديد فى الكتاب المقدس للمسيحيين هو صحيح وصادق ماعدا هذه الآية فقط (1يو 7:5)!!!. فإذا كان الأمر كذلك وإذا كان السيد محمد على سلامة حسب ما اقتبسه وأعلنه أن كل الكتب قالوا أن هذه الآية ليست موجودة فى أقدم النسخ وأصحها. معنى هذا أن السيد محمد على سلامة يشهد أن كل المسيحيين حذفوها أو على الأقل أعلنوا إنها كانت غير موجودة. وبذلك يشهد هو نفسه للمسيحيين إنهم إذا اكتشفوا آية مزيدة؛ هم أنفسهم (المسيحيين) يعلنوا أن هذه الآية غير موجودة فى أقدم النسخ وأصحها. وهل هذه الآية هى الوحيدة التى تثبت عقيدة الثالوث فىنظرالكاتب؟

لدينا مئات الردود من الآيات لإثبات عقيدة الثالوث، مثلاً؛ فى سفر أيوب نجده يشهد بألوهية الروح القدس - أحد أقانيم الثالوث - إنه الخالق ويقول:


"روح الله صنعنى ونسمة القدير أحيتنى" (أى 4:33). وبطرس الرسول فى سفر الأعمال يشهد للروح القدس بأنه الله ويقول: "يا حنانيا لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على الروح القدس وتختلس من ثمن الحقل.. أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله" (أع 3:5،4).. والمزمور يشهد للروح القدس بأنه كائن فى كل مكان "أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب. إن صعدت إلى السماوات فأنت هناك وإن فرشت فى الهاوية فها أنت. إن أخذت جناحى الصبح وسكنت فى أقاصى البحر. فهناك أيضاً تهدينى يدك وتمسكنى يمينك"

(مز 7:139-10) أين أذهب من روحك؟ فروحك يملأ الوجود كله؛ فى السماء وفى الأرض وفى أقاصى البحار. الروح القدس كائن فى كل مكان؛ الروح القدس هو الخالق؛ الروح القدس هو الله.
قال السيد المسيح عن الروح القدس: إنه روح الحق "ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لى" (يو 26:15) ولم يكن الروح القدس مجرد طاقة لأن السيد المسيح قال "يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم" (يو 14:16،15). وما يسمعه يتكلم به "متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو 13:16)..

إثبات أقنومية الروح القدس.. إثبات ألوهية الروح القدس.. إثبات ألوهية الابن.. الآيات التى تثبت ألوهية السيد المسيح ليس لها حصر.

نقول للسيد محمد على سلامة المعترض على الآية التى تقول: "هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" ما الفرق بين هذه الآية وبين قول السيد المسيح: "أنا والآب واحد" (يو 30:10). هل سيقول أن هذه الآية أيضاً؛ لم توجد فى أقدم النسخ وأصحها؟!.. لقد وردت هذه الآية بنفس المعنى عدة مرات فى العهد الجديد: "أنا فى الآب والآب فىّ" (يو 10:14)، "الآب لا يدين أحداً بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن" (يو 22:5)، "الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن الآب هو خبّر" (يو 18:1)، "فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به" (مت 19:28،20) "باسم" وليس "باسماء" وأمرهم بممارسة سِر المعمودية الذى بدأ من العصر الرسولى على اسم الثالوث القدوس، ثلاث غطسات فى معمودية واحدة "رب واحد إيمان واحد معمودية واحدة" (أف 5:4) لماذا معمودية واحدة فى ثلاث غطسات؟ كيف تكون معمودية واحدة، وتكون ثلاثة فى نفس الوقت؟ لأن ثالوث فى واحد، وواحد فى ثالوث. إذاً الكنيسة لم تعتبر الثالوث واحد بالكلام المكتوب فقط، لكن اعتبرته واحد بالممارسة. فحتى الإنسان المعمد الذى لا يعرف القراءة، نجده وقت معموديته يُعلن إيمانه ويقول "ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا"..

وليس هذا فقط بل سنرى أيضاً ما كتبه آباء ما قبل نيقية وما قبل أقدم نسخ للكتاب المقدس الموجودة فى العالم عن هذه الآية

"وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 7:5):

مكتوب فى مقدمة الجزء الخامس لآباء ما قبل نيقية صفحة 418 :It is hard to believe that 1 John v. 7 was not cited by Cyprian(1).

تعنى هذه العبارة؛ إنه من الصعب أن نصدّق أن يوحنا الأولى 7:5) لم يعاينها (لم يرها ولم يستخدمها) الأسقف الشهيد كبريانوس - الذى عاش ما بين سنة 200 إلى 258م. فهذه تعتبر قبل أقدم نسخة فى الكتاب المقدس الموجودة حالياً - حيث تم كتابة هذا الكلام من قبل منتصف القرن الثالث الميلادى. ولم توجد نسخة لرسالة القديس يوحنا الأولى قبل هذا الوقت.

أما ما قاله القديس كبريانوس نفسه فى الجزء الخامس لآباء ما قبل نيقية صفحة 423 الطبعة الإنجليزية:
The Lord says, “I and the Father are one” and again it is written of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit, “And these three are one”(2).

الترجمة: لقد قال الرب: أنا والآب واحد. وأيضاً مكتوب عن الآب والابن والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.. قال "مكتوب" ولم يقل "مفهوم" أو "اعتقد".. 

إذاً من قبل أقدم النسخ للكتاب المقدس كانت هذه الآية موجودة "وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد".

أما السؤال لماذا اختفت هذه الآية من بعض النسخ وتسلسلت بالرغم من إنها كانت موجودة من قبل أقدم النسخ؟ الإجابة: 

كان هناك طابع لدى المسيحيين احتراماً للأيقونات المدشّنة والكتب المقدسة إنه إذا أكلت العِتّة كتاب أو أيقونة مدشّنة؛ يتم حرقه فى فرن القربان. و هذا ثابت تاريخياً – عندما رُسمت أسقف؛ وجدت قرابنى كنيسة مارجرجس المزاحم فى بساط النصارة يوقِد فرن القربان بالمخطوطات القديمة.. 

ورق الكتب له عُمر، ولا يعيش إلى ما لا نهاية، بعد زمن نرى أن المتبقى من الصفحة جزء بسيط وباقى الورقة ذابت أو أكلتها العِتّة.. نجد أن الناسخ يمسك دوبارة فوق الورق ويعمل سطور، وأثناء النقل؛ وجد آيتين تحت بعض؛ إحداهما تقول:

"فالذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة؛ الآب والكلمة والروح القدس. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد".. والسطر الذى تحته وجدت الآية: 

"والذين يشهدون فى الأرض هم ثلاثة؛ الماء والروح والدم؛ وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم فى الواحد".. 
فطبعاً بمقارنة الناسخ للسطرين معاً؛ وجد تطابق فى الكلمات للسطرين وخصوصاً فى بداية كل سطر ونهايته، والسطرين تحت بعض تماماً، لذلك من الممكن بدون قصد؛ يغفل نظره عن السطر الأول ويحذف هذه الآية.. من الممكن جداً أن يكون حدث هذا الأمر..

وإذا سألنا؛ إذا كان هذا هو ما حدث، فلماذا انتشر هذا الأمر؟! ولماذا توجد نسخ أجدد؛ بها الآية، والنسخ الأقدم ليس فيها الآية؟!! الإجابة لأن ليست كل النسخ تُنقل من أصل واحد.. فقد انتشر الكتاب المقدس وحتى القرن الثالث الميلادى كانت موجودة فى كل النسخ، ولكن الذى حدث إنه عندما لن تُنقل مرة؛ نُسخ منها الكثير، ولكن النُسخ القديمة التى تم إعدامها تسببت لأن تصير النُسخ التى بها الآية أحدث من التى ليس بها الآية.هناك راهب فى الأديرة يستطيع أن ينسخ مخطوطة فى أسبوع فقط، وغيره من الرهبان يظل ينسخ المخطوطة لمدة سنة.. فمن الممكن جداً أن النساخ فى منطقة ما ينسخون كثيراً، وفى منطقة أخرى ينسخون ببطء.

أما مسألة أنها لم توجد فى أقدم النسخ، فأين هى أقدم النسخ؟! لا يوجد سوى النسخ التى ذكرناها فى مقدمة كلامنا لهذا الموضوع (الفاتيكانية والسكندرية والسينائية). ولكن تاريخ الأسقف الشهيد كبريانوس الذى هو منتصف القرن الثالث الميلادى قبل سنة 258م؛ وهو قبل تاريخ هذه النسخ الثلاث وأقدم منهم - بل وقبل كل النسخ الموجودة حالياً بين أيدينا، ذكر أن الآية "الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم الآب والابن والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 7:5). ولا توجد إطلاقاً نسخة لرسالة يوحنا الأولى أقدم من تاريخ هذا الأسقف.

هذه الآية موجودة أيضاً فى إنجيل يوحنا وليست فى الرسالة الأولى فقط
عندما قابل السيد المسيح نيقوديموس قال له: "الحق الحق أقول لك إننا إنما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا ولستم تقبلون شهادتنا. إن كنت قلت لكم الأرضيات ولستم تؤمنون، فكيف تؤمنون إن قلت لكم السماويات" (يو 11:3،12) يتكلم بصيغة الجمع إننا نتكلم، نعلم، نشهد، رأينا؛ شهادتنا أى شهادة واحدة ولم يقل شهادتينا.

من هم الذين يشهدون فى السماء؟ "كيف تؤمنون إن قلت لكم السماويات". 
يقول عن الروح القدس: "ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لى. وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً لأنكم معى من الابتداء" (يو 26:15،27) بدأ يتكلم هنا عن شاهد الذى هو الروح القدس. وقال أيضاً عن الروح القدس؛ إنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل ما يسمعه يتكلم به "وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو 13:16).

أما عن شهادة الآب قال "ليس أن أحداً رأى الآب إلاّ الذى من الله، هذا قد رأى الآب" 

(يو 46:6)، وقال فى يوحنا 5 ابتداءً من الآية 30 "أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسى شيئاً كما أسمع أدين ودينونتى عادلة لأنى لا أطلب مشيئتى بل مشيئة الآب الذى أرسلنى. إن كنت أشهد لنفسى فشهادتى ليست حقاً. الذى يشهد لى هو آخر وأنا أعلم أن شهادته التى يشهدها لى هى حق.. وأنا لا أقبل شهادة من إنسان.. وأما أنا فلى شهادة أعظم من يوحنا لأن الأعمال التى أعطانى الآب لأكملها هذه الأعمال بعينها التى أنا أعملها هى تشهد لى أن الآب قد أرسلنى. والآب نفسه الذى أرسلنى يشهد لى (شهادة الآب)" (يو 30:5-37)..

وقال لهم: "فى ناموسكم مكتوب إن شهادة رجلين حق. أنا هو الشاهد لنفسى ويشهد لى الآب الذى أرسلنى" (يو 17:8،18) إذاً كم شاهد هنا؟ ثلاثة: 

1- أنا هو الشاهد لنفسى. 
2- ويشهد لى الآب الذى أرسلنى.
وشهادة الروح القدس فى (يو 26:15).

إذاً الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة مثلما قال لنا القديس يوحنا فى رسالته الأولى (1يو 7:5). فالذى كتب إنجيل يوحنا هو الذى كتب رسالة يوحنا وكلامه واحد مسوق من الروح القدس.

ويقول فى يو 16: "إن لى أموراً كثيرة أيضاً لأقول لكم ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن. وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية. ذاك يمجدنى لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم. كل ما للآب هو لى لهذا قلت إنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم" (يو 12:16-15) يقول هنا عن الروح القدس إنه لا يتكلم من نفسه، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به. وقال لنيقوديموس: "إننا إنما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا" (يو 11:3). لا أتخيل ولو للحظة واحدة أن القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى بعدما شرح بالتفصيل فى إنجيله وذكر إجمالاً شهادة الأقانيم، إنه يتكلم فى رسالته الأولى عن الذين يشهدون على الأرض ولا يذكر إطلاقاً الذين يشهدون فى السماء.. لذلك نجد أن كاتب مقدمة آباء ما قبل نيقية: It is hard to believe that 1 John v. 7 was not cited by Cyprian(1).أى؛ من الصعب أن نصدّق أن يوحنا الأولى 7:5 لم يعاينها الأسقف الشهيد كبريانوس.
​
*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (20 مايو 2008)

*10/10*

جميل جدا يا مايكل 
شرح تفصيلي فى منتهى الجمال


----------



## mekhael malak (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: 10/10*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> جميل جدا يا مايكل
> شرح تفصيلي فى منتهى الجمال




*حبيبي شكرا ليك كتير علي مرورك و ردك الجميل الذي اسعدني كثيرا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك 
​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: + + + شرح عقيدة الثالوث القدوس + + +*

الأخ الحبيب / مايكل 
++ إسمحلى بمداخلة صغيرة ، وهى أن ترجمة كلمة إقنوم بمعنى : الذى لا قيام بدونه ، لأنه الأساس المطلق ، كما أشرت سيادتك ، هو المعنى المتوافق تماماً مع الكلمة .
++ أما كلمة :" الشخص " ، المستخدمة عند بعض الغربيين ، فإنها تصنع مشاكل كثيرة .+ فالأفضل التمسك بالكلمة اليونانية وبمعناها .
+++ ولسيادتك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (20 يوليو 2008)

بديع .. فادني الموضوع اوي

شكر من القلب

يسوع يباركك​


----------



## صوت الرب (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: + + + شرح عقيدة الثالوث القدوس + + +*

بالفعل أجمل و أروع شرح وجدته في العالم
جاري تخزين الموضوع على جهازي لاهميته
الرب يبارك تعبك حبيبي mekhael malak


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2008)

*الله عليك*
*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال والروعة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 يوليو 2008)

شكراا​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: + + + شرح عقيدة الثالوث القدوس + + +*

الشرح ده رااااااااائع وأسلوبه غاية فى السهولة
بجد بشكرك جداً
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك يارب دايماً​


----------



## Muslim_EGY (25 مارس 2010)

اخى + jesus servant +
شكرا لك ان اعيطتنى هذا الموضوع لكى اقرا فيه عن العقيدة المسيحية
ولكنى اعترض عليه واريد النقاش لعل احدنا يقتنع بالاخر 
ولكن لايمكن النقاش هنا حفاظا على اقسام المنتدى

شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## MATTEW (25 مارس 2010)

muslim_egy قال:


> اخى + jesus servant +
> شكرا لك ان اعيطتنى هذا الموضوع لكى اقرا فيه عن العقيدة المسيحية
> ولكنى اعترض عليه واريد النقاش لعل احدنا يقتنع بالاخر
> ولكن لايمكن النقاش هنا حفاظا على اقسام المنتدى
> ...



*اخي الحبيب لا تقول لي انك قرأت الموضوع في دقيقتين و تقولي اعترض عليه 

اقرأ الموضوع و لو عندك اسئله حطها في قسم الرد علي الشبهات *


----------



## حبة خردل (26 مارس 2010)

*موضوع أكثر من رائع

ممـــــــــــــــــيز
*​


----------



## عبير الورد (26 مارس 2010)

موضوع غايه في الروعه
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2010)

_*

شكرا للموضوع
 الرائع جدا


الرب يبارككم


​*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2010)

qatami26 قال:


> انا ساعه وانا بكتب بموضوعي وبالاخر شطبتو كلامي وما حد ناقشني هل هذا بسبب ضعف حجتكم ؟ ارجو الاجابة وشكرا



*لا الحقيقه فى اسباب تانيه للحذف
اولا انت حاطط موضوع داخل موضوع تانى مالوش اى علاقه بكلامك
ثانيا انت بتتكلم فى اسلاميات فى قسم مسيحى بحت
ثالثا اى سؤال او شبهه حابب تتكلم فيها عندك اقسام مختصه زى قسم الاسئله أو الشبهات ولو عاوز تحاور فى اسلاميات عندك قسم الحوار الاسلامى ممكن تشارك فيه 
يعنى الموضوع موضوع نظام واحترام قوانيين مش ضعف حجه ولا اى حاجه
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## BITAR (14 مايو 2010)

*موضوع مفيد جدا ومنظم *
*بعد اذنك ساحتفظ به على جهازى*​


----------

